# the mesh inside maf ?



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

can this be cut out....it looks really restictive...will it change anything if you gut it? thanks mike


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It would make the MAF sensor less effective if you remove the mesh since the mesh is used to smooth out airflow. Unsteady airflow would lead to inaccurate readings.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its a hit and miss, some have removed it without any problems and some removed it and got a CEL. I would leave it in unless your planning on getting a tune. GM put that screen in there to strighten the airflow across the sensor. It is more critical on cars with air filters to the side of the engine bay, not so critical where the air takes a stright shot to the TB from the filter. I don't have a screen on mine with aftermarket MAF ends using a stock airbox, but mine is tuned for it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd leave it alone. It is hit or miss. You (of course) have no info on what year or even what kind of car you have but if it is a GTO the LS1 MAF is smaller than the TB and the LS2 is smaller than the TB so if I was to do anything it would be to a). get rid of the thing and tune for SD or b). get a larger aftermarket MAF like the 100mm one


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's design is to eliminate turbulence before the sensor itself. I would leave it alone, the extremely mild gain you might see on a dyno is negligible.


----------



## sable (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't touch it. You will only cause problems for very little potential gain.


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the info...im coming from modding a titan...about a 1/4 the after market then chevy...i know that my titan had a screen right next to the tb...i took that out and found a little better cfm ....just wonerding if it was the same on my 05 ls2 goat....i will just wait till i get my intake and tune...


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

FIRELIFE25 said:


> can this be cut out....it looks really restictive...will it change anything if you gut it? thanks mike


I removed the screen on my 2002 gmc sonoma vortec 4.3 liter truck, basically same MAF as our goats and its a dumb mod. Thats why the scren has so many holes is to replica a wide open space as removing the screen, but what the screen does is feed the air coming in straight on to the sensors. Without a screen the air is all wobbely/scattered all over the place.

At low airflow rates, the decreened MAF has trouble measuring the air going by as one would expect; through the middle frequency range, there isn't much difference between screened and and without. Up top, the descreened MAF starts to have trouble measuring the airflow again.

So you can actually lose a little HP by doing this. Gm and other car makers spend so much money and time making our cars run powerfull and reliable as possible, so they put the screen in there on purpose.

The GM engineers are very good. The stock PCM program is pretty good considering what they had to work with. Changing parts will help somewhat but the farther away from stock you get with parts the less benifit you will get with a stock PCM. Or said another way the farther from stock you get the more you will benifit from a "tune".


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

The Corvette LS6 Z06 came from the factory without a
screen.

Larry


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...but was designed to run without the "air straightener"...I know more people had problems after removing the screen than gained with the C5...YMMV...
Bill


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The Corvette LS6 Z06 came from the factory without a
> screen.
> 
> Larry


Yea I'm going to say same thing, engineers can design how ever they wanted to so in that case the corvette ls6 z06 doeant have one, but if push came to shove they could have added that screen and tune it to work properly with that screen.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Where was the MAF on the C5 Vette in relation to the filter & TB by comparison to the GTO? How different was the intake design?

Corvettes and GTOs are not the same thing...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Its all in the tuning and yes removing it does increase airflow, some. Not really a worthwile mod to tell your friends about. Not too much a significant gain from it. Don't make it harder that what it is to understand. GM proved it and I backed it up by doing the same thing. Don't have to argue it data is data, it trumps .02. Yes a clown or two will tell you it makes it hard to tune, not true, maybe for a novice tuner.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

If you are worried about air flow through the MAF,
remove it and do a Speed Density tune.

Larry


----------

